# Craigslist add Kansas



## mikeyblue (Jan 16, 2017)

Saw this on wichita craigslist.http://wichita.craigslist.org/bik/5943419640.html
located in south hutchinson, kansas
happy hunting
mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2017)

@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2017)

posted 13 days ago  
*Vintage bikes - $10 (South Hutchinsom)*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm not seeing any shinola there so it must be....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not seeing any shinola there so it must be....



Trying to send Jason there. Give him something to do.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2017)

If we see him pimp'n a dope azz Free Spirit we'll know he made it!


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 17, 2017)

I saw a 'nana seat bike


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 17, 2017)

Good Ol' Hutchinson Kansas!  Mike McJunkin used to put on a great meet there...
was one of the first outta state trips I made for bikes back in 1989


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> Good Ol' Hutchinson Kansas!  Mike McJunkin used to put on a great meet there...
> was one of the first outta state trips I made for bikes back in 1989



Looks like it's time to get back out there & raid this Honey Hole


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks like a hole lot of scrap metal.


----------

